# استفسار عن الصليب في المنام



## مفكر حر (6 يوليو 2011)

إخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء :

لم أكن أعير الأحلام أية اهمية في ما مضى .. كنت أعتبرها مجرد عمليات إعادة ترتيب لأحداث سابقة يقوم بها الدماغ أثناء النوم .. 
فترة انقطاعي عن  المنتدى كانت عدا كونها فترة قراءة و بحث كما قلت للإخت الفاضلة أمة في فلسفات الشرق الأقصى [ البوذية و الطاوية ] تحديداً و في التصوف , كانت فترة انقطع فيها اتصالي أنا بالمسيح ... لكنه لم يتركني.. مع أنني ابتعدت عنه... كانت آخر رسالة إن جاز القول حلماً ليلة البارحة ..

بيت صغير متواضع لم أره من قبل .. كان فيه مكتبة فيها درج.. دفعني الفضول لفتح الدرج..و كانت في صلبان صغيرة , على ما أتذكر كانت مصنوعة من الصابون و ذات رائحة عطرة جداً..
ظللت أتامل احدها حتى استيقظت...

لا تظنوا أن مفكر أصابه الجنون!! أنا أكتب ما رأيته في حلمي و انا كما يقولون بكامل قواي العقلية..


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يوليو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء :
> 
> لم أكن أعير الأحلام أية اهمية في ما مضى .. كنت أعتبرها مجرد عمليات إعادة ترتيب لأحداث سابقة يقوم بها الدماغ أثناء النوم ..
> فترة انقطاعي عن المنتدى كانت عدا كونها فترة قراءة و بحث كما قلت للإخت الفاضلة أمة في فلسفات الشرق الأقصى [ البوذية و الطاوية ] تحديداً و في التصوف , كانت فترة انقطع فيها اتصالي أنا بالمسيح ... لكنه لم يتركني.. مع أنني ابتعدت عنه... كانت آخر رسالة إن جاز القول حلماً ليلة البارحة ..
> ...


*الاحلام يا عزيزى ليست الا تفاعلات العقل الباطن و الافكار المخزنه مسبقا فيه. .و ظهور او رؤية تلك الصلبان في الحلم ليست دليلا الا علي شئ واحد ..و هو انك انت نفسك تفكر بكل قوتك في ماهية الصليب و في السر الكامن وراء محبة المسيحيين الجمة له و اعتزازهم به .*
*ثق تماما ان المسيح و قوة صليب المسيح يظهران بمعجزات تعجز عن تفسيرها الاذهان و بقوة تتزلزل لها الجبال ..و ليس فقط في مجرد حلم..  فمن شق حجاب الهيكل و انتهر البحر و الريح فاطاعته و اقام الميت من بين الاموات بعد ان انتن في قبره و فتح عيني المولود اعمي لا يمكن ان يتضاءل لينحصر في مجرد حلم و يستحيل ان تنحصر او تنحسر قوته و قوة صليبه لتقتصر علي الظهور في الاحلام فقط..
دعنا نرشدك حقا لطريق الايمان الصحيح القوى الثابت الذي ينبني فعلا علي وقائع و اسس كتابيه و عمق في المعرفة و ليس علي مجرد حالة نفسية او حلم .*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2011)

*



كانت فترة انقطع فيها اتصالي أنا بالمسيح ... لكنه لم يتركني.. مع أنني ابتعدت عنه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة*​ 
*



و كانت في صلبان صغيرة , على ما أتذكر كانت مصنوعة من الصابون و ذات رائحة عطرة جداً..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​**الرائحة العطرة تخرج من شئ جميل ترتاح له النفس ويستمتع به الانسان*
*والصليب هو رمز للمسيحية*
*اذن هذا الحلم يبشرك ان المسيحية هى ما يرشدك اليه الرب*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2011)

*مادمت تطلب معرفة الحقيقة بصدق *
*فمن يطلب من الرب  ان يعرف الحقيقة يعطيه الرب علامة *
*ممكن تكون حلم ممكن تأتيه كلمة من شخص او يفتح كتاب فيرى ماكان منتظر ان يعرفه*
*فالرب يتكلم مع الناس بطرق مختلفه*
*كل واحد حسب الطريقه التى تؤثر فيه*
*وقد تكلم معك الرب واعطاك الاشارة*
*الرب يكمل معك*
*فالذى بدأ معك لابد ان يكمل*​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

دى رساله من ربنا ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

القديسون يقولون بأن الأحلام ثلاثة أنواع :

1-- من الإنسان ذاته ، كرد فعل لما يشغله (على نظام : الجعان يحلم بسوق العيش)

2== أحلام من الله ، لها مميزات ، منها قوة تأثيرها ، ويجب أن يلازمها ظهور صليب ، وإبونا المتنيح القديس أثناسيوس السريانى كان يشدد جداً على هذا الشرط ، وغالباً الكل يجمع على هذا

3 -- تكون من الشيطان


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2011)

*يمكن للحلم أن يكون رؤيا .*
*لعل الرب أرادك بقوة ، واختار لمس قلبك بهذه الطريقة .*


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الاحلام يا عزيزى ليست الا تفاعلات العقل الباطن و الافكار المخزنه مسبقا فيه. .و ظهور او رؤية تلك الصلبان في الحلم ليست دليلا الا علي شئ واحد ..و هو انك انت نفسك تفكر بكل قوتك في ماهية الصليب و في السر الكامن وراء محبة المسيحيين الجمة له و اعتزازهم به .*
> 
> *ثق تماما ان المسيح و قوة صليب المسيح يظهران بمعجزات تعجز عن تفسيرها الاذهان و بقوة تتزلزل لها الجبال ..و ليس فقط في مجرد حلم.. فمن شق حجاب الهيكل و انتهر البحر و الريح فاطاعته و اقام الميت من بين الاموات بعد ان انتن في قبره و فتح عيني المولود اعمي لا يمكن ان يتضاءل لينحصر في مجرد حلم و يستحيل ان تنحصر او تنحسر قوته و قوة صليبه لتقتصر علي الظهور في الاحلام فقط..*
> 
> *دعنا نرشدك حقا لطريق الايمان الصحيح القوى الثابت الذي ينبني فعلا علي وقائع و اسس كتابيه و عمق في المعرفة و ليس علي مجرد حالة نفسية او حلم .*​


 
أخي الفاضل عصام :

أمثالك في هذه الدنيا نادرون بدون مجاملة ... [دعنا نرشدك حقاً لطريق الإيمان ] .. جملة فيها يقين راسخ , قوة معتقد و بنفس الوقت حب للآخر بدون مقابل .. لأنك مادياً لن تستفيد من مساعدة شخص مجهول لا تجمعك به إلا صفحات الإنترنت .. ففي كلامك أيضاً تسام على المنطق المادي النفعي الذي يسود حياتنا..
أحترمك يا رجل..


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة*​
> ​




أختي الفاضلة مونيكا :

هي عقدة الموروث ... فبما أنني رحت أبحث في مصادر و كتب تشرح البوذية و الطاوية و الزن و التصوف , و ابتعدت عن قراءة الكتاب المقدس , فحسب خلفيتي الدينية اعتقدت أنني صرت كافراً بالمسيح و ملعوناً ووو...و أنه سيتخلى عني..لكن حدث العكس تماماً..
هذا ما قصدته بعبارة :
((كانت فترة انقطع فيها اتصالي أنا بالمسيح ... لكنه لم يتركني.. مع أنني ابتعدت عنه... ))​


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> القديسون يقولون بأن الأحلام ثلاثة أنواع :
> 
> 1-- من الإنسان ذاته ، كرد فعل لما يشغله (على نظام : الجعان يحلم بسوق العيش)
> 
> ...


 
أستاذي الفاضل مكرم :

أتمنى أن يكون حلمي من النوع الثاني ... فشكل الصلبان الصغيرة التي رأيتها و أمسكت بقبضة يدي أحدها , الصورة محفورة في ذهني كمن رأى شيئاً عياناً ... و كانت رائحته زكية جداً..


----------



## مفكر حر (7 يوليو 2011)

الإخوة الأفاضل محامية مسيحية و الأنطاكي أشكر لكم مروركم الكريم..


----------

